# Suche Programm zum Sperren von I-Seiten



## Oli-bt (1. April 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Gibt es ein Tool mit dem ich bestimmte Seiten aus dem Internet sperren kann indem ich z.B. chat, erotik oder so eingeben kann und er dann diese Seiten nicht anzeigt. Oder gar ein Programm mit dem ich nur eine einzige Seite am Rechner öffnen kann?
Das Programm sollte wenn möglich Passwortgeschützt sein so das es nur der Administrator öffnen kann.

Danke,
Gruß Oli


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. April 2005)

zu dem Ersten: http://www.parents-friend.de/pf.htm ... gibt hier irgendwo nen Thema dazu

zum 2. im IE bspw. könntest du die Inhaltsfilter aktivieren... da wäre dann nur Zugriff auf Seiten möglich, welche du explicit erlaubst.


----------

